# تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات



## nonogirl89 (28 يناير 2008)

اللباقة هي ميزة جميلة و هي من الميزات التي يجب أن يتحلى بها أي شخص و لا يستثنى منها أحد ، و اللباقة هي القدرة على الإحساس بمشاعر وأفكار الآخرين و التجاوب معها و التصرف بما تقتضيه هذه الاتجاهات وبما يجعل من التفاهم معهم سهلاً و محبباً . :yahoo:
و تتضمن اللباقة العديد من الأشياء مثل إظهار الود و التعاطف مع الآخرين ، و عدم الحديث عن نفسك ب الحديث عنهم ودفعهم دفعاً إلى إظهار مشاعرهم و الشعور بأهميتهم بالنسبة لك ، كما تتضمن اللباقة توجيه دفة الحديث إلى الاتجاه الذي يرغب فيه الآخرون ويجدون فيه متعه و وإثارة كالحديث عن الدراسة أو ما تعلم من مهارات جديدة أو عن نوع من أنواع الرياضة ، أو بما يتعلق بالعمل مثلاً ، وتظهر براعتك هنا عندما تجعلهم يتحدثون بحماس وتنطلق ألسنتهم بما في صدورهم رغم أنهم كانوا في البداية متحفظين .. الشي الهام هنا بما أن تعرف كيف تطرق على الأبواب الصحيحة وتداعب الأوتار الحساسة لديهم ، وربما كان هذا المجال الذي يتحدثون فيه لا يستهويك ولا يثيرك وكن الشعور الآخرين بأنك تشاركهم أفكارهم ومتعتهم يجعلهم يتقبلون منك كثيراً ويمهد لك السبيل لما تتطلع إليه من أعمال . 
ومن أهم مقتضيات اللباقة أن تعرف جيداً كيف تتجنب إيذاء مشاعر الآخرين والابتعاد عن كل ما يبعث على إثارة الحزن أو الضيق أو القلق في نفوسهم ، فإذا ما وقعت دون قصد في موقف حرج فان عليك أن تتصرف بطريقة لبقة و تحول اتجاه الحديث إلى ناحية أكثر بهجة وإشراقاً أو أقل إثارة جدل أو اقلق . 

وسوف أضع لك تسع طرق لاكتساب اللباقة يمكنك أن تتدرب عليها تدريجياً وأن تحاول النجاح في تطبيقها .. وثق تماماً أن كلا منها يحتاج إلى بعض الجهد و الصبر خاصة إذا كان سيغير شيئأ من عاداتك الراسخة منذ زمن طويل ولكن في نفس الوقت يقربك كثيراً من النجاح ويكسبك قلوب الآخرين ، فعلى سبيل المثال فان من مقتضيات اللباقة أن تستمع للآخرين أكثر مما تتكلم معهم وأن تجعلهم يتحدثون عن أنفسهم أكثر مما تتحدث أنت عن نفسك ، وقد تكون من الذين يكثرون من الحديث عن أنفسهم ولا يسعك أن تدع الآخرين يكملون حديثهم لأنك دائم المقاطعة لهم ، فان الأمر يتطلب منك بعض الجهد و ترويض النفس على الصبر حتى ينتهي الآخرون ، وغير ذلك من الطرق اكتساب اللباقة التي قد تجد بعض الصعوبة في تطبيقها في البداية . 

(( و الآن لك تسع طرق لاكتساب اللباقة و التميز )) ​
1- اجعل همك دائماً أن تروى للآخرين ما يلذ لهم مما سمعت أو قرأت ، ولا تهمل المجاملات العابرة ، ولست أقصد النفاق ، و إنما المديح المخلص الصادق . 
2- اجتهد في أن تذكر الأسماء و الوجوه ، و الأغلب أن الذين لا يفتأون يقولون :" إنني لا أستطيع أن أتذكر اسم هذا الشخص " هم في الواقع أكسل من أن يحاولوا اكتساب اللباقة ، فكل إنسان المقدرة على تثبيت الأسماء و الوجوه في ذهنه ، ولكن الرغبة القوية في تحقيق هذا ينبغي أن تتحقق أولاً ، وعلى التدريب الباقي . 
3- إذا وضع الناس ثقتهم فيك فانهض بها ، ولا تروج شيئاً مما أسروا به إليك أو من الإشاعات التي قد تضر بهم 
4- التزم ما أمكنك ضمير المخاطب " أنت " ، في مناقشاتك ، وينمو اهتمامك بالآخرين ستجد نفسك مدفوعاً إلى الإقلال من ضمير المتكلم أنا وكل ما يعود عليه أو يتصل به . 
5- لا تسخر من الآخرين ولا تستهزئ بهم ، بل على العكس اجعل همك أن تشعرهم بأهميتهم . 
6- اكتسب المقدرة على القول المناسب في الوقت المربك ، و المراد بهذا أن تمحو الإحساس بالنقص من نفس الشخص الآخر و تشعره ( أننا جميعاً في سفينة واحد ) .
7- إذا اتضح لك أنك مخطئ فسلم بذلك ، فأفضل الطرق لتصحيح خطاً ما أن تعترف به بكل شجاعة و صراحة 
8- استمع أكثر مما تتكلم ، وابتسم أكثر مما تتهجم ، واضحك مع الآخرين أكثر مما تضحك منهم و توخ دائماً ألا تخرج عن حدود اللباقة و الأدب العام . 
9- لا تنتحل قط العذر لنفسك قائلاً : " لم أكن أعرف " فالجهل بالقانون لا يعفي من عقاب خرقه ، و الشيء نفسه ينطبق على اللباقة ، فطبيعي أن الجاهل باللباقة يؤدي المشاعر بغير علم ، وأن الشخص الأناني يجرح بغير إدراك ، ولكن ما جدوى الاهتمام مادامت النتيجة واحدة ؟ و اللباقة بعد هذا أمر لا غنى عنه ، حتى لقد وصفها العديد من الأطباء ، والمهندسين ، و الأساتذة .. الخ ، قائلين " أن الموهبة شئ عظيم ، ولكن اللباقة شئ أعظم . :dance:
* ولن نتجاوز حد الاعتدال إذا قلنا أن القواعد السابقة تعتبر بحق هي القواعد الذهبية في اكتساب اللباقة ، ويكفي للتدليل على ذلك أن تتذكر أحد الأصدقاء أو زملاء العمل الذي يتحدث عن نفسه دائماً مستخدماً ضمير المتكلم ( أنــا ) ، وذلك لكي تدرك مدى النفور الذي تحدثه هذه الكلمة في نفوس الآخرين . 

نصيحة ختامية هامة : أحذر أن تكون في حديثك كاذباً ، أو مخادعا ، أو تعتبر هذا الأسلوب نوع من أنواع الاستغلال ، ولكن اجعل هذا الأسلوب كي تتقرب من الآخرين و تكسب ودهم و احترامهم لك ، وكي تدوم المودة و الألفة بينك و بينهم :smil12:

منقووووووول


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*

موضوووع جمييييييييييل يا نوونو ومهم ميرررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك يا قمرررر .


----------



## يوستيكا (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*

مرسي ليكي عل:36_22_25:ي هذا الموضوع جميل جدااااااااا


----------



## مدحت فتحى (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*

الللللللللللللة على الموضوع الجميل الرب يباركك بكل بركة وصلى من اجلى 

+++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوووع جمييييييييييل يا نوونو ومهم ميرررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك يا قمرررر .



ميرسي ليكى انتى يادندونتى:new8: ياسكرتى على الرد
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*



يوستيكا قال:


> مرسي ليكي عل:36_22_25:ي هذا الموضوع جميل جدااااااااا



ميرسي ليكى انتى على المرور والرد الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*



مدحت فتحى قال:


> الللللللللللللة على الموضوع الجميل الرب يباركك بكل بركة وصلى من اجلى
> 
> +++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++



ميرسي ليك جدا:99: على المرور والرد الجميل دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*

_موضوع جمييييل يا نونو

وحشتينى

ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## بنت الراعى (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*

موضوع رائع

مرسى كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*



totty قال:


> _موضوع جمييييل يا نونو
> 
> وحشتينى
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر_​



ميرسي ياتوتى على المرور الجميل والرد الحلو:66:
وربنا يعلم انتى كمان وحشتينى ياسكرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اللباقة فى 9 خطوات*



بنت الراعى قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> مرسى كتيييييييييييييييير



مرسي ليكى انتى على المرور والرد:66:
ربنا يباركك​


----------

